# Abs & Tcs



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Is there any way to permanently disable the ABS and TCS?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to any shop and have them rip out the parts. Badabing!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Go to any shop and have them rip out the parts. Badabing! *


Yeh, that would be the thing to do Nissan wouldn`t mind. Why didn`t you buy the 2.5S it doesn`t have TCS? AAhh, you want the 3.5, I get it. Badabo!!


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Actually I want to abs & tcs, the problem is they are malfunctioning and the dealer can't fix that along with other things he apparently can't fix. It is one of those intermittent problems and he says it doesn't happen when he drives the car and he says it is not leaving a code that would point to the problem.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Thig said:


> *Actually I want to abs & tcs, the problem is they are malfunctioning and the dealer can't fix that along with other things he apparently can't fix. It is one of those intermittent problems and he says it doesn't happen when he drives the car and he says it is not leaving a code that would point to the problem. *


Thig,
Have you contacted Nissan North America? They should be able to help you with this, and be able to send out one of their inspectors. Have you tried using OTHER dealers service depts?


----------

